# Taylormade R11 Irons - Anyone excited?



## Altec103 (May 23, 2011)

I have been checking out the new irons from Taylormade that are now available for pre-order. So who is excited and is anyone going to purchase? I'm more interested in the new AP2's, but I will definitley be taking a look at the new R11 irons. Judging from pictures they seem to be a game improvement, cavity backed iron. But it just looks so sweet.










Apparently they are very similar to the Tour Preferred CB iron that it is replacing minus the forged face. The grooves however offer 1500 more rpms of spin out of the rough and are conforming.

Also, I found a couple of giveaways for the irons if anyone is interested in winning

Win Taylor Made R11 Irons and Penta Balls - FreeBirdee
GlobalGolf.com Contests and Surveys
Contest Form - shop.GOLF.com
PGA Championship [Spoilers] TaylorMade R11 Iron Contest


----------

